# Federal Govt.s policies of distribution of funds and resourses to thier states.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you ever notice that some states have very flimsy infrastructures and lacking considerably and some states have great and always improving infrastructures? Money and resources quite often are decided by Mexico City [Federal Govt.]. Their education, electric, gas and chemical distribution, roads, etc. and even state water systems are usually, not always, funded by Mexico City.

Sinaloa, Durango, Chiapas, Guerrero, Michoacan, Coahuila, and Tabasco come to mind as being out of the loop, except if they have a tourist destination area which are usually built by the Federal Govt. and leased to corps. to run them. Acapulco was built mostly before this policy was incorporated, I think.

Then comparing the news with crime in these states over the years, not just recent narco violence, but all sorts of crime, it appears these states have a reputation for being somewhat outlaw states ... Not only Sinaloa. Culiacan is not in tourist books as a tourist destination. 6 years ago I went to Culiacan for 2 weeks to visit a girlfriend and noticed that most streets 100 meters off the main blvd.s even fairly close to the center of the city where the houses are, turned to dirt. I know home owners have to chip in for pavement and sidewalks etc. I still found this odd especially since it rains so much there. I hope this has changed for the better.

Does your city, town or state have ever improving facilities or is it stagnant [even decaying] and forgotten by the federal Govt.? Just curious. Tepic Nayarit maybe be a bit decaying but it is one of the most beautiful cities and surrounding country side I know and wonderful to visit.


----------

